# Extremely underweight 13 week GSD



## thebigchev (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys! 
I bought a 12 week old German Shepherd puppy last week, and noticed that he was extremely skinny. I asked the breeder why he was so skinny and she said it was due to the fact that he had trouble converting from milk to solids. He weighed in at 3.7 kilos at the 12 week stage, well under what he should be.
The vet has said that he looks healthy but extremely underweight. Since then, 5 days later I have managed to get him to 5 kilos but I am worried that he will not develop into the dog I want him to be.
He is eating everything we give him except biscuits we have to mix them in with his food, we give him around 40ml of puppy milk daily. His poop is normal, he drinks plenty of water and is very playful.
Has anyone had a similar situation or know of any? I would love to know if the dog grew to full size and if they didn't lack anything mentally.
Could he be a dwarf?
Any help would be much appreciated.
Kindest regards,
-Matt


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Has he been checked for worms? I would start there. GSD pups usually wean 4-6 weeks old so he should not be needing milk at 13 weeks or have any trouble eating kibble/raw/homecooked foods at this age. Does he move around like normal? Is he active when he's awake? Do you have any photos? Are you sure the dog is purebred GSD or could he be a smaller mix?


----------



## thebigchev (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi there,
Yeah as far as I know he is pure breed. He eats everything but sometimes we have to mix some milk into his food so that he'll eat it. Hes extremely active when hes awake. We gave him all the worming meds and he did excrete a round worm so I hope that will help him significantly. 
I've added a photo.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

thebigchev said:


> Hi there,
> Yeah as far as I know he is pure breed. He eats everything but sometimes we have to mix some milk into his food so that he'll eat it. Hes extremely active when hes awake. We gave him all the worming meds and he did excrete a round worm so I hope that will help him significantly.
> I've added a photo.


 
He looks great, you got him to gain 5 kg in 5 days?!! I don't think there is anything wrong with him. My puppy at 3 months of age had giargia and she was actually underweight. Giargia is very common especially in pups and sometimes hard to diagnose... so the poop may look normal but the pup can have bugs inside  After I treated my puppy for giargia she started eating better and pooping better and GAINED weight now she is as healthy as can be  Good luck.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He looks pure to me and pretty normal but not the right age. Are you SURE he was the age they said he is? That picture to me looks like a 6-7 week old puppy or thereabouts, not a 13 week old.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's a cutie! You can search the recipe forum for satin balls and make some of them if you want to add some weight quickly- but I would be careful about too much weight too soon. It's best to keep them lean, especially the first two years.


----------



## thebigchev (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. I'm beginning to suspect that the breeder may have put the wrong month in his vet card. All the photos I have seen are leading to the fact that he is probably 9 weeks and not 13. If that's the case hes probably only a little underweight. 
Hes a gorgeous dog and is learning new tricks fast, eating and drinking lots. I don't think I need to worry to much at this stage.

Again guys, thanks a bunch for your responses. I'll put some photos up when hes older.

-Matt


----------

